# smoke stains and yellowing



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

came across a lot of t jet, the bodys are yellowing from smoke is there a way to clean them and what have you guys used before. also came across a torondo in black in the lot, has a piller crak and the other is half missing. seen there is a thread on gooping and fixing pillers but cant find it. any info on the both would be great. thanks in advane


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure about the cleaning,check the model murdering threads in the customs section on the gooping.There is a ton of great info in there to help you cure your ailing cars.lol.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As far as the yellowing issues... After carefully removing the chrome parts, a good soak in hydrogen peroxide will cure a lot of the aging / staining issues. The key with the soak is to place the cars in a clear container, and set the container on a sunny window sill. The UV light works with the peroxide to remove the haze. I think the glass parts will be okay, but there's a risk of losing chrome, so better to remove those bits and pieces.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

One of the most populat post on here was about using the hydogen peroxide as mentioned. It really is an amazing post with before and after photos. Truly amazing technique!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

BUT... as mentioned, keep it away from the chrome plated items!!


Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the good info, will it take away the paint ,accents silver srripes our any color


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Peroxide is an....

OXIDIZER!

Prolonged exposure can bleach plastic and fizz away your accent paint. It should be monitored periodically. Obviously due care and caution should be used so's to avoid over exposure.

I had it bleach out a Turquoise Mako once upon a time. I also bleached out some olive goop that I'd slathered on a body for repair. I wasnt happy with the color match and realized that I needed some peroxide to even up the parent and donor shades. In both cases the projects were forgotten and over exposed. Hence the disclaimer on the magic wand.

With prudent use and application you should have no trouble.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I have had Peroxide oxidize darker colors (and once a yellow car) if over exposed. No problems so far with white cars (maybe because the oxidation is white?) I have had some luck with a light coat of Testors 3502 to bring back the original color to an oxidized car. In minor cases it will polish off. Much like Bill Hall has used 3502 to help rejuvenate some brittle bodies (tan for example) it also helps with removing oxidation from a too long exposed peroxide bath.

My success rate is high but can cause problems in the odd case as Bill describes.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Picture of Dorian Grey*



bobwoodly said:


> ******snip******* I have had some luck with a light coat of Testors 3502 to bring back the original color to an oxidized car. In minor cases it will polish off. Much like Bill Hall has used 3502 to help rejuvenate some brittle bodies (tan for example) it also helps with removing oxidation from a too long exposed peroxide bath.


Oh man Bob, now yer opening up the entire can of worms. 

While peroxide works miracles it accelerates the normal atmospheric oxidation to warp speed. The effect of peroxide over exposure is very similar to the effects we see from "caustic type" over exposures when they are used as a paint stripper, like Easy Off, Brake Fluid, Super Clean, yada yada. 

As Bob points out, you can easily bring back lightly oxidized (hazed or chalked) finishes by mechanical buffing. Medium damage (clouding) will require prior chemical rejuvenation with a light brush out of testors and color-sanding before buffing. Heavy damage, (deep clouding) will require an application of color matched wash and an aggressive color blend prior to any finish work.

Brett, I sure dont want to deter from your cleansing mission by harping on the potential pitfalls. Rather just some cautionary notes about what we've learned along the way. Like any tool, it works great when properly used.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks everybody and bill hall, i been reading and looking at some of the pics of the cars you did, amazing. thanks ill try to get my hands dirty on some pratice bodies. thanks again to all.


----------

